
Scientists uncover first atomic structure of Epstein-Bar virus nucleocapsid - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-scientists-uncover-atomic-epstein-bar-virus.html
======
digi59404
Hopefully this helps them find a cure/treatment. Most people don’t have
complications from this virus, I am one of the few that did.

Now, every so often when I get the flu or a cold. Or in general my immune
system gets weaker, lack of sleep, etc. I get another round of mononucleosis.
My throat swells shut, I get ridiculous fatigue, and I get swelling and
soreness pretty much all over. I’m then doomed to a week of bed rest and
water+pudding+soap.

I fear that these complications will arise and make other illnesses worse as
they do with the flu and colds. I really fear this combine with covid will do
me in. I guess we’ll see.

~~~
tomcam
Sounds dreadful. My best to you. What is the soap for?

~~~
digi59404
Good old iPhone auto correct. I did in fact mean soup.

------
avmich
> Provided by Chinese Academy of Sciences

Is it trustworthy?

~~~
analog31
In my view, hopefully that question can be replaced with: Is it reproducible?
The method they mentioned, Cryo-EM, is also how we've got those amazing 3d
pictures of the novel coronavirus. They mentioned that preparing a good sample
was a challenge, but it shouldn't be insurmountable for someone else to repeat
that part of the experiment.

~~~
avmich
No, the intent of the question was: do we still have trust into scientific
information coming from China? We know that China government closely controls
many aspects of life in their interests, so should we consider this an
exception?

Or, instead, should we wait for publication in a trustworthy source about "we
were able to successfully repeat experiments, earlier reported from China,
which demonstrate..."?

I guess the matter of trust is for everybody to decide by themselves.

~~~
toast0
> Or, instead, should we wait for publication in a trustworthy source about
> "we were able to successfully repeat experiments, earlier reported from
> China, which demonstrate..."?

I mean, shouldn't we wait for that always rather than reporting unreproduced
findings to people other than those who might reproduce it?

~~~
analog31
I think so long as people understand how science works, or the journalists
provide some explanatory insight about it, reporting interesting science news
to the public should be OK. Scientists tend to be skeptical of systems that
decide who should have access to information before others.

Most findings are unreproduced. It usually takes someone with a reason to be
interested, to reproduce a study.

